# SHOW YOUR TARGET STAND/AMMO TRAP



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Thought I'd post an image of my PVC target stand/ammo "trap" (actually, ammo cushioner), in case someone needs an idea. Not all joints are cemented, so that I can take it apart or assemble easily, and transport easily, such as from my makeshift public range to the police department property voucher unit. : (

Dimensions are certainly not critical.

The hoizontally black bar can either be lashed to the top or the middle of the stand, via pieces of rope which are in holes drilled through the uprights.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Thought I'd post an image of my PVC target stand/ammo "trap" (actually, ammo cushioner), in case someone needs an idea. Not all joints are cemented, so that I can take it apart or assemble easily, and transport easily, such as from my makeshift public range to the police department property voucher unit. : (
> 
> Dimensions are certainly not critical.
> 
> The hoizontally black bar can either be lashed to the top or the middle of the stand, via pieces of rope which are in holes drilled through the uprights.


I'll try that again!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool! I am dying to build a high quality catch box.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

If you take the bottom of the towel and secure it in a "u" shape, you'll actually catch most ammo in the towel.
Otherwise, let the grass corral the ammo, or put a box under the stand - a trashcan lid might do.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is another thread on the same subject. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10576-lets-see-your-backstop/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

At home I use a foldable walker, with a cord tied across the center of the handlebars to hold the target clip. I hang a folded blanket or towel along the top back bar of the frame. The walker has no hard back surface for the ammo to bounce against, and it folds flat in about 2 seconds. At work, I just use the back of a folding chair


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

notchent said:


> At home I use a foldable walker, with a cord tied across the center of the handlebars to hold the target clip. I hang a folded blanket or towel along the top back bar of the frame. The walker has no hard back surface for the ammo to bounce against, and it folds flat in about 2 seconds. At work, I just use the back of a folding chair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I was using a huge planter on it's side with a towel draped over the mouth of it. That thing was a pain to set up and put away every time I wanted to practice. I went out and made this about 15 minutes ago. It ain't pretty...in fact it's pretty ugly. It'll work fine though. I've modified it in the last few minutes so the towel forms a catch pouch at the bottom.










A hinge, a few screws and some old wood.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

The only thing that matters is, does it work? If it works who gives a rip what it looks like.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I just tested it. It works better than I thought it would actually. Silent catch and dumps all the projectiles in one neat little pile.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Here's mine:


Congratulations bambino, you've won the "Most Pictures on a Post" award!!

Nice going buddy


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Vekta said:


> I just tested it. It works better than I thought it would actually. Silent catch and dumps all the projectiles in one neat little pile.


...OMG! You just reminded me that I forgot to walk the dog for the night!

Thanks!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

People who say size doesn't matter, invariably have small ball catchers.

This little Gum Ball Grabber is 4' x 4', and we can still sail flyers 2 feet over the top. It's an A-frame style so it is easy to move or store. I bought a remnant of nice material at a large discount fabric shop for $2.50, which is cheaper than a T-shirt.

This was another winner put out by mxred91 a while back, the clip is at:






Chuck, I know yours looks better and is fancier with the fold legs, but sometimes (when I'm shooting) you just can't beat size. This works so well that I made a second one so I don't have to move one around to change distances.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

AJW said:


> People who say size doesn't matter, invariably have small ball catchers. This little Gum Ball Grabber is 4' x 4', and we can still sail flyers 2 feet over the top. It's an A-frame style so it is easy to move or store. I bought a remnant of nice material at a large discount fabric shop for $2.50, which is cheaper than a T-shirt. This was another winner put out by mxred91 a while back, the clip is at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the post. I think this is one of the neatest designs I have seen. I love going through all these pictures and seeing what people come up with. I am looking for a old BBQ cooker and putting pillow in the lid and thick cloth in the bottom. It will have a lid that closes and it near water proof so it can be left outside, has wheels to be portable around the house and garage. Yours has the unique advantage of being able to be put in the trunk.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess since you showed me yours, I will show you mine

here is my out and about catchbox






LGD


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a fantastic catch box. That is truly a portable box. You gave me lots of new ideas for my next portable..


----------

